# Tips for Betta Sorority?



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi!

If you've seen my earlier post, I've decided to put my White Clouds in my 20g when they get bigger.
This leaves room in my 10 gallon for new fish!!! I wanted to do a female sorority, and I wanted a few tips to make sure I did it right..;-)

1. How and when should I introduce all the girls?
2. Isn't it true you need to heavily plant the tank and provide lots of hiding places? Just making sure before I went out and bought even more decor!;-)
3. What is the best number of bettas I could put in there?
4. Would I be able to keep snails or shrimp in the tank too? Any suggestions on bottom dwellers? ( I prefer to keep it limited to snails and shrimp;-) )
5. How would I break up a fight if one was to occur?

All advice is highly welcome!!! Thank You!!!!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

1. All at the same time so it is new to all of them.
2.yes
3.maybe 10
4.yes snails will do fine. Shrimp will need a lot of hiding spots where bettas cant reach. 
5. usually girls like to chase and nip so as soon as it starts it ends. With a lot of plants and hiding spots then there should be no problem with girls getting away.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Once you have quarantined all your girls so you know they're healthy, you should float them in clear cups/breeders boxes for at least a day so they get used to seeing each other. Some people like to release them one by one starting with the most timid and ending with the most aggressive, others prefer all at once- it's your call.

The tank should be stuffed full of plants, fake or live, so that there are plenty of hiding spots and chases are less likely to happen. Tall and floating plants are especially important, since bettas spend a lot of time near the surface. Basically you can never have too many plants in a sorority. Caves/hides are also important, but less so since they don't tend to spend much time at the bottom.

In a 10g most people suggest a maximum of 6-7, which I agree with. I'm planning a six girl sorority myself, and that seems like plenty of fish to me. Some say that over-stocking is better in a sorority than under-stocking, others say it all depends on the individual fish. Just don't go below three and you should be good.

I don't have any experience with shrimp or snails, but I know that shrimp need very stable water parameters and with so many bettas they might get snacked on. Snails are usually pretty hardy, but depending on the type they might add more bio-load than would be worth it.

Fighting can be broken up with a fish net or similar put between them, but this probably won't be necessary. Some nipping is to be expected, especially at first when they establish their territories, so you don't want to break up every fight anyway. Only the ones where it seems like two or more are beating up on one girl, or if it starts getting vicious. You can cup either the victim or the aggressor and let them float for a few extra days, which lets them see the others but they can't get into any more fights. This will usually help things settle without further violence.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh shoot reading yours just made me realize we were talking about the 10g XD 
Nevermind my 10fish remark.

+RANA

Also FishyWater2525 what is your substrate?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Very good advice above. Here's more to think about:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/important-tips-successful-sorority-123796/


----------

